# RIP - Eddie Van Halen



## BioHAZarD (6/10/20)

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/10/06/entertainment/eddie-van-halen-dead/index.html

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (6/10/20)

@DavyH

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (6/10/20)

RIP Van Halen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (6/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny (7/10/20)

Sad day indeed, Rock music would never be what it is now with out his groundbreaking guitar playing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/10/20)

a true legend. Such a loss 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/10/20)

A true rock icon and legend! RIP Eddie!

One of the most iconic guitar solo's in the history of rock

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------

